# Healdays last bit of beech



## wombat (Nov 9, 2013)

Almost a year ago healydays had a little contest for a box of wood, the deal was, if you won, you had to post what you made (done that). 
I forget how much was there, but it was all put to a good use and so thought I'd post the last bit of beech as another thankyou!!

The 'Goblet' in a splitframe of Karri with beech on a redgum,ash,redgum spacer with a little redgum stripe.
Finished with a birdseye redgum cap.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow that looks amazing


----------



## Woodman (Nov 10, 2013)

Very nice.


----------

